# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía > Nuclear >  Publicación del Nuclear Technologie Review 2015

## Jonasino

> Martes, 04 Agosto 2015 
>     Última actualización: Martes, 21 Julio 2015 
> 
> Con motivo de la próxima 59ª Conferencia General del Organismo Internacional de Energía Atómica (OIEA), que tendrá lugar en Viena en septiembre de 2015, el Director General del OIEA ha emitido el informe Nuclear Technology Review 2015.
> 
> Mapa mundoEn este documento se repasan distintos aspectos de la utilización de la energía nuclear a nivel mundial: aplicaciones eléctricas, estadísticas nucleares, aplicaciones de aceleradores y reactores nucleares, técnicas para la mejora de la sanidad animal, dosimetría de la radiación médica, radiofármacos, isótopos para el estudio del clima y la hidrología y la investigación de los cambios en el medio ambiente marino mediante técnicas nucleares.
> 
> De acuerdo con el informe, y en relación con las aplicaciones eléctricas, hay que destacar "que 30 países utilizan actualmente la energía nuclear. Hay 438 reactores con una capacidad de 376,2 GWe". Las proyecciones del OIEA indican un crecimiento de esta capacidad hasta 401 GWe en el escenario de crecimiento bajo, y hasta 699 GWe en el de crecimiento alto. Estas cifras indican un crecimiento positivo del 8% y el 88% en ambos escenarios, respectivamente.
> 
> ...


Para los realmente viciosos del tema, puede descargarse en español en https://www.iaea.org/About/Policy/GC...59inf-2_sp.pdf

Fuente: foronuclear

----------

F. Lázaro (20-ago-2015),Los terrines (20-ago-2015)

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Para los realmente viciosos del tema, puede descargarse en español en https://www.iaea.org/About/Policy/GC...59inf-2_sp.pdf
> 
> Fuente: foronuclear


Es decir, un servidor jejeje. Gracias por el documento Jonasino.

----------


## Jonasino

> Es decir, un servidor jejeje. Gracias por el documento Jonasino.


No se porque...... pero me lo imaginaba.Jeje

----------

